
Is BMW going to make you pay for Apple CarPlay every year? - MBCook
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/16/16897326/bmw-apple-carplay-subscription-google-alexa-detroit-auto-show-2018
======
bob_theslob646
Unfortunately auto manufacturers are turning into software-as-a-service
company in order to recoup Revenue and to attract consumers to their product.

The latest example is BMW buying parkmobile.

([https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/16/bmw-acquires-parkmobile-
pa...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/16/bmw-acquires-parkmobile-parking-app-
to-help-tackle-city-traffic/))

